# Soap Mold Liner Tutorial



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

*edited*


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 16, 2008)

HOLY POOP I only aspire to have a mold that nice  :twisted:


----------



## Lane (Jan 16, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> HOLY POOP I only aspire to have a mold that nice  :twisted:


Hahahahaha.....HAHAHAHAH.....  

Excellent method! I kind of do the same thing, with folding my liner, rather than cutting it in two pieces...


----------



## sofietje (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice to see how you do it.   

I do it somewhat differently. I made template box that fits exactly in my mold. I sort of gift wrap half of this box. And then the lining fits perfectly in my mold. It's hard to explain. Here's a site that shows in pictures : lining a mold.


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Faithy - A BIG thanks - that is a really helpful tutorial!  I once tried lining with WP and gave up because I could not figure it out!  LOL - I will have to give it another go --- and find my quilting ruler too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

The only down side to covering half of the outside of your box with paper (gift wrap style) is that you now have outside measurments which is larger than inside measurments.   And it will be a little to large and hard to fit inside the space inside the mold.   

But each to His/Her own way of doing it.  I just wanted to offer others another option.


----------



## sofietje (Jan 16, 2008)

The template box I made of cardboard has outside measurements that are equal to the inside measurements of my molds. 

I'm very happy you shared your way doing it. It will come in very handy with the molds I don't have a template for. Thank you very much!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 16, 2008)

Faithy, what a great tutorial.  You taught this old dog something new.  By the way, how is your RTCP soap doing.  I tried it and I think it turned out.  It was pretty soft and I probably should have let it sit for awhile longer before taking it out of the mold.

I used Mocha Cappucinno FO.  Of course it is getting very dark.  That is only the third time I ever added a scent.  When I asked my husband and daughter what they thought of the scent, my husband just turned up his nose and my daughter thought that maaayyybe it smelled like chocolate.

Oh well, probably won't buy that one again.  I am getting a big order from New Directions Aromatics Canada tomorrow.  I bought alot of little bottles of Fo's and EO's to try.  My first time.


----------



## ginger21 (Jan 24, 2008)

wow! you really thought a lot when making your mold didn't you?!? it's really nice.. i hope you don't mind if i follow your style!


----------



## Neil (Jan 24, 2008)

Faithy,

What a wonderful job! Thanks For taking the time. I for one am going to buy me some freezer paper, this wax paper keeps melting into the soap and what a mess. I appreciete your style of teaching.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 26, 2008)

A very similar tutorial has been on another website for a few years.  It is how I learned to line my mold. Yours is a bit more detailed and easier to follow. These tutorials are so helpful.


----------

